# Hoodies classified as vape products!



## Hooked (7/7/19)

*Hoodies Classed As Tobacco Products In HUGE Vape Tax Grab!*

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/vape-ne...hoodies-now-classed-as-tobacco-products-more/

"To Vermont USA where vaping just got extremely expensive [and more than a little stupid] thanks to a crazy new 92% tax rise on all things vape.

And when I say all things vape – I mean ALL things including that ubiquitous hoodie – I c a n ‘ t b r e a t h e !!!

Shit is just getting stupid over the pond now – I mean come on how the hell can a hoodie be classed as a vape product FFS!!!

If it wasn’t so outrageous it would be funny – OK when I read it I did howl with laughter, but jeez in all seriousness WTF??!!!

Just so everyone is 100% clued up on what the silly state reckons is ‘other tobacco products’ the Department of Taxes has listed them thus:

E-cigarettes.
Vaping hoodies.
Vaping liquid cartridges.
Vaping liquid.
“Repair parts that can only be used in vaping devices.”
Holy shit this one is definitely filed under shit you couldn’t make up lol.

Just to be clear on the wording – if the hoodie _doesn’t_ vape will it be exempt from the sky high tax?"

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (7/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (7/7/19)

Thanks @Hooked
This is outrageous

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (7/7/19)

This is what uncle Google says about the state of Vermont in the USA:

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (7/7/19)

Silver said:


> This is what uncle Google says about the state of Vermont in the USA:
> 
> View attachment 171510



@Silver Ah ... maple syrup ... perhaps they should try some of this - while wearing a hoodie, of course!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (8/7/19)

Can someone please post a picture of a vaping hoodie and a NOT vaping hoodie .....

WTF ????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/7/19)

Vape Hoodie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (8/7/19)

Vaping hoodies, vaping watches ...... what's next ?? Vaping condoms ??


----------



## Hooked (8/7/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Can someone please post a picture of a vaping hoodie and a NOT vaping hoodie .....
> 
> WTF ????



Funny thing is that I've never seen a vaping hoodie, but I've seen many which don't vape.


----------

